# Magda Tagliaferro Recordings



## allvinyl (10 mo ago)

I am investigating her recordings and have only these 2 in my collection:

https://www.discogs.com/release/144...iz-Villa-Lobos-Mompou-Debussy-Chopin-Schumann

https://www.discogs.com/release/992...-Lobos-Magda-Tagliaferro-DOmbre-Et-De-Lumière

There doesn't seem to be much about her on TC save for a couple entries associated with Opera. Does anyone have recommendations? I did just purchase this Chopin set but don't yet have it:

https://www.discogs.com/release/703...ta-Chopin-Magda-Tagliaferro-Interpreta-Chopin

TIA.

John


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Two of her three Grands Prix du Disque were for pieces by Gabriel Faure (the very year this prize was created (1931), she received it for the first recording ever of works by Federico Mompou). She was the first to record Faure's _Ballade_ and she performed his music throughout her career. Several of her records represent a fine testimony to her interpretations of pieces that she played for him. Her last disc was made in memory of her tour with Faure.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I have the cheap Milestones 10CD box & was positively surprised by her recordings, in spite of the not so impressive playing time. A good deal of the repertoire there ca also be found in releases already mentioned here. But the Milestones/membran box is surely good value.

https://www.europadisc.co.uk/classical/142154/Magda_Tagliaferro:_Milestones_of_a_Piano_Legend.htm


----------



## allvinyl (10 mo ago)

joen_cph said:


> I have the cheap Milestones 10CD box & was positively surprised by her recordings, in spite of the not so impressive playing time. A good deal of the repertoire there ca also be found in releases already mentioned here. But the Milestones/membran box is surely good value.
> 
> https://www.europadisc.co.uk/classical/142154/Magda_Tagliaferro:_Milestones_of_a_Piano_Legend.htm


Joen - Thanks for the info on this set. Fortunately Amazon US had a copy and I was able to order it.

John


----------



## allvinyl (10 mo ago)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Two of her three Grands Prix du Disque were for pieces by Gabriel Faure (the very year this prize was created (1931), she received it for the first recording ever of works by Federico Mompou). She was the first to record Faure's _Ballade_ and she performed his music throughout her career. Several of her records represent a fine testimony to her interpretations of pieces that she played for him. Her last disc was made in memory of her tour with Faure.


Thanks so much for Magda's career background details and the link to the video. I am always mesmerized by her playing.

John


----------

